# Feeling sad



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 December 2015)

My little one is going downhill. She is 16yo and I took her to vet 6 days ago, we gave her medication for arthritis, but seems to me she is on the way out. 
I spoke to vet today, and she will see her again in a few days, really need to wait 2 weeks before weighing her again.
 She is not happy, though no obvious symptoms. She is eating more wet food than normal instead of the kibbles, but that may because she used to get fed a third of a pouch 3 times a day, and now I offer her more.


----------



## Princess16 (8 December 2015)

Aww bless her. I think she will let you know when that time comes as hard as it is. ((Hugs)) to you. It's horrible isn't it.


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 December 2015)

Although its of no consolation, 16 is a good age.

I would give her whatever she wants foodwise.  That said, we had a very old lady who went through a bad patch with no real reason apart from some kidney issues and she lived on for another 3 years.

Best wishes to you both xxx.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 December 2015)

Ty. she has a big selection of foods, yesterday seemed very eager, not so much today. I wormed her just in case it is something simple, but she always has had a regular worming.
She may come through it, difficult to tell with her being such a neuroic individual anyway.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 December 2015)

Hope she comes through, must be such a worry. ((HUGS))


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 December 2015)

Its tricky  to get her to take her medication as she leaves so much, I have to break up chicken in to tiny pieces before she will eat it, and that is her favorite, she has had a can of chicken in gravy, just the gravy.
Waiting for vet to ring to see if there is anything else we can try.


----------



## 9tails (11 December 2015)

I'm feeding up a couple of skinnies at the moment and they love being hand fed.  Their favourite is sliced sandwich chicken, 95p for a 195g pack from Aldi.  I wrap a tablet in a small bit and it's down in seconds.  I'm not worried about the content, just ensuring they get plenty of it in small amounts during the day.  One is sick if he eats too much so little and often.  I suggest making the pouch meals smaller, so half a pouch and she may eat the meat rather than filling up on the gravy.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 December 2015)

yes she only ever got three half pouches of felix  per day,  plus ad lib nibbles, though I keep refreshing the food. I give her a half tray of the more expensive foods at the moment and stand over her while she eats, she gets cat milk but seems to avoid eating her primrose oil and fish oil, her medication is liquid, difficult to know if she is getting the right amount


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 December 2015)

That's it, I swerved the decision on Friday, but decided on Sunday, she's gone.
Vet said it was old age ...........
Her bro [littermate], is happily snoozing in his chair, though he gave me a glare or two when I was taking her to vet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 December 2015)

I had her put down, she had no quality of life any more.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 December 2015)

sorry Bonkers


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 December 2015)

tx,


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 December 2015)

So sorry but you made the right decision IMO. X


----------



## Princess16 (15 December 2015)

So sorry ((hugs)) give her bro lots of cuddles x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			I had her put down, she had no quality of life any more.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry Bonkers hard decisions but the right one for her

 ((cuddles for her brother)) and sympathy to you both xx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 December 2015)

Her bro is OK. He slept on my bed last night and purred at full volume, he's outside just now, seems normal.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 December 2015)

Now I am getting "the glare" from Bro, he is at the far end of my bed, he is not the sharpest, probably just noticed.


----------



## ozpoz (24 December 2015)

So sorry Bonkers, sounds as if you know you did the right thing for her.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 December 2015)

You did the best thing for her but it is very hard x


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 December 2015)

I did the right thing, she was going downhill, and then when she had one good day, I held on over the weekend, but she was just getting worse.
A big shock 'cos she was always health and active, her bro has little nervous moments, when his head sort of twitches, and I am ready for him to go [when it is time], but it was a big shock to lose my Dazzy-Doo.


----------

